# Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa ;)



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*Tag X Wobbler aus Balsa  (Draht,Blei und Schaufel verklebt)*

Hallo liebe Community 
Ich bin durch die Internetseite JBaits auf die Idee gekommen meinen eigenen Wobbler zu basteln.
Also habe ich gestern mal Balsa Holz gekauft und mich ans  Schnitzen gewagt 
Ein kleiner Fehler, der mir nie wieder passiert : Ich habe das Balsa Holz ausversehen so ausgeschnitten, dass die Wachsrichtung quer durch den Wobbler läuft. Dadurch ist er instabiler und schlechter zu bearbeiten an den Schwanzenden.|kopfkrat
Zuerst habe ich die Schablone ausgedruckt und die einzelnen Flächen links rechts und oben aufgezeichnet.
danach habe ich die Kanten angepasst und alles überschüssige unten abgetragen. Danach musste man alles den ergonomischen Formen eines echten Wobblers anpassen.
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/559/img0667nh8.th.jpghttp://img151.*ih.us/img151/2206/img0672ue1.th.jpg
Nachdem der Rohling fertig war musste eine Nut in den Bauch gesägt bzw geflext werden.
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/2672/img0680mo6.th.jpghttp://img88.*ih.us/img88/6256/img0679tq3.th.jpg
So das ist auch schon der aktuelle Arbeitstag :vik:
Werde mir jetzt erstmal den Draht und die ganzen Imprägnierfarben holen müssen. Ich werde den/die Wobbler wohl mit Airbrush besprühen.



mfG chalcin


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Sieht interessant aus weiter so! :q


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

jo, weiter so. 

ps: hab meinen admin angewiesen, die sache mit der masungerung im tutorial noch zu ergänzen. das war für mich halt selbstverständlich...


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Hi Selberbauer!

Schaut doch mal auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl da seht ihr so was alles möglich ist!


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Sieht doch super aus#6
Ich habe nicht so den großen Plan vom Wobblerbau
Wäre evtl. stabileres Holz nicht besser ? Buche o.ä.
Früher habe ich mal Posen aus Balsaholz gebastelt. Die hatten immer schnell irgendwelche Dellen wenn man nicht aufgepaßt hat. Außerdem wäre der Auftrieb wahrscheinlich nicht so groß#c


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



> ps: hab meinen admin angewiesen, die sache mit der masungerung im tutorial noch zu ergänzen. das war für mich halt selbstverständlich...


Moin, wirklich schöne Seite hast du da  Hast du die selber erstellt oder warum deinem Admin ?

So kleines Update 
Habe zwar nicht am ersten Wobbler weiter gemacht, aber eben noch einen etwas größere fertig geschnitten.
Bis ich den Draht usw habe, wird mir auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben 

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/3674/img0685il3.th.jpghttp://img141.*ih.us/img141/7541/img0686wc5.th.jpghttp://img85.*ih.us/img85/2934/img0690mg6.th.jpghttp://img140.*ih.us/img140/176/img0689dh2.th.jpg



> Außerdem wäre der Auftrieb wahrscheinlich nicht so groß#c


Der ist von Balsa durch das geringe Gewicht (hoher Luftanteil) sehr groß.
Vorteil liegt mE an der Leichtigkeit, der damit verbunden Auftriebskraft und der schnelleren Aktion des Köders. Denn kleine Rucks bewegen ihn stärker als große.
Außerdem lässt sich Balsa viel besser bearbeiten


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

@Breamhunter: Balsholz hat den höchsten Auftrieb der zu bekommenden Hölzer. Ich verwende aber Abachi, damit kannst Du dir das Gefummel mit dem durchgehenden Draht sparen und einfach Schraubösen verwenden (zusätzlich Kleben). 
Bei stabileren Hölzern wie zum Beispiel Eiche oder Buche ist das Problem, dass sie wesentlich schwieriger zu bearbeiten sin, außerdem kannst Du den Schwerpunkt nicht mehr so einfach verschieben, da der Wobbler schon von vornherein schwerer ist. Außerdem spielt es eine enorme Rolle wie stark das Holz bei Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme quillt, Balsa und Abachi sind da top!
In Punkto Haltbarkeit  sieht Balsa natürlich nicht ganz so gut aus, aber mit einer anstädigen, mehrfachen Zweikomponenten Lackierung hält es schon einige Hechte!


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

ne, hab natürlich keinen admin. die seite ist auch von mir.

liegt der rohling da in nem hamsterkäfig?


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Ah okay, hatte mich schon gewundert 
Mit welcher Software hast du deine Internetseite erstellt ? Oder hast du gute HTML Kenntnisse ?
Der Wobbler liegt in der Unterseite eines Schuhkartons 

Eine kleine Frage : Bis wohin muss der Schlitz an der Bauchseite geschnitten werden ?
Bis zur Nase oder bis zur Schaufelkerbe ?
Hast du eine genaue Bezeichnung für die Lasur, den Kleber und den Draht, den du verwendest ?

So hier der fertig geschmirgelte Rohling; gibt es da noch etwas zu verbessern ?
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/4697/img0695xl3.th.jpghttp://img141.*ih.us/img141/6949/img0698xj3.th.jpg


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Der Schlitz muss bis zur Nase, denn Du willst den Wobbler doch irgendwo einhängen können oder?


----------



## Living Dead (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Hauptsache S&S Mauspad #6


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

hab mir ein css-templat (vorlage) ausm netz besorgt und das halt verändert und erweitert. hab erst mit dieser seite html "gelernt". ist aber auch einfacher als man denkt, weil es keine programmiersprache ist. hilfe findet man bei selfhtml und als editor phase5.

der schlitz sollte da aufhören, wo die nasenöse rauskommen soll, logisch oder?

clou holzsiegel bzw. yachtlack, 0,8 mm v2a/edelstahldraht (ebay, baumarkt, bekannte), 5min epoxidkleber (zb. von uhu).

der rohling ist schick geworden. das mit der maserung ist bei balsa auch nicht ganz so schlimm, weil die achse eh durchgehend ist.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



jkc schrieb:


> @Breamhunter: Balsholz hat den höchsten Auftrieb der zu bekommenden Hölzer.



Das meinte ich ja gerade. Habe mich wohl unverständlich ausgedrückt. Dann bedarf es ja einer größeren Tauchschaufel und/oder einer höheren Einholgeschwindigkeit um den Wobbler auf Tiefe zu bekommen#c
Ich habe mich bisher nur (theoretisch) mit dem Bau von Jerk-Baits befaßt


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Nicht unbedingt, Du kannst den Wobbler ja auch noch bebleien. Aber wenn Du nicht gerade Magnum Wobbler der 20cm + Klasse baust, solltest Du eigentlich keine Probleme mit zuviel Auftrieb bekommen. Du musst bedenken, Lack, Haken, Draht, Stahlvorfach und Wirbel wiegt alles etwas also geht ein teil des Auftriebs sowiso verloren.


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Achso, wenn Du einen Tiefläufer bauen willst, ist ein höheres Gewicht natürlich schon vorteilhaft, aber man muss da einen Mittelweg finden, da bei zu hohem Gewicht auch die Schaufel wieder größer werden muss.


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



> da bei zu hohem Gewicht auch die Schaufel wieder größer werden muss.


Warum das ? Nagut, wenn er sehr sehr groß ist mit einer mini SChaufel, bringt die Schaufel keinen Abtrieb mehr.



> Das meinte ich ja gerade. Habe mich wohl unverständlich ausgedrückt. Dann bedarf es ja einer größeren Tauchschaufel und/oder einer höheren Einholgeschwindigkeit um den Wobbler auf Tiefe zu bekommen#c
> Ich habe mich bisher nur (theoretisch) mit dem Bau von Jerk-Baits befaßt


Einfach anfangen, habe gestern spontan Balsa gekauft und einfach n Messer zur Hand genommen


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Joa, das hängt mit der physik zusammen glaube ich, auf die Schaufel wirkt ja eine Kraft, so kleiner die Schaufel um so kleiner die Kraft. Bei einem schweren Wobbler brauchst Du natürlich mehr Kraft um ihn zu bewegen als bei einem kleinem.
Abtrieb bekommst Du in den meisten Fällen auch mit einer kleinen Schaufel hin, aber der Wobbler soll ja auch wobbeln!


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Jo das stimmt 
Vielleicht bestell oder kaufe ich mir soein Airbrush set :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Revell-Airbrush-...ryZ70770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was haltet ihr davon `?


----------



## FrankWoerner (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

ich werde mir in den nächsten tagen auch ein Airbrush kaufen und glaube mir das ding kannst in die tonne hauen. damit regst du dich nur auf :e. 

sprech aus erfahrung.

Kauf dir lieber was gescheites das ein paar euro weiter kostet. sowas wie eine Doubleaction Airbrushpistole.

Les doch einfach mal in dem Forum. Da haben die schon das Thema  lang und breit zu hunderte male ausgetreten.
Klick
eventuell forumssuche verwenden


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Also ich möchte gar nicht mehr als ca 60 Euro ausgeben, da ich nur die Wobbler damit besprühen möchte.
Wäre gut, wenn Pelznase oder du mir etwas in dem Preisbereich vorschlagen könntet.
Einen Kompressor würde ich zusätzlich kaufen, und somit nicht zu den 60€ rechnen 

Ach ja : Hatte mal wieder lange Weile 

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/9186/img0700jz4.th.jpghttp://img155.*ih.us/img155/5151/img0705rm4.th.jpghttp://img88.*ih.us/img88/1449/img0701lr8.th.jpghttp://img86.*ih.us/img86/9803/img0704sw4.th.jpghttp://img137.*ih.us/img137/7708/img0708bd0.th.jpghttp://img132.*ih.us/img132/5895/img0707ac0.th.jpg
http://img299.*ih.us/img299/4772/img0716md8.th.jpghttp://img90.*ih.us/img90/7649/img0724dm3.th.jpg
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/1856/img0720ea2.th.jpghttp://img148.*ih.us/img148/8907/img0719ur1.th.jpghttp://img503.*ih.us/img503/4779/img0718ut5.th.jpg

@ Pelznase : Wie machst du das eigentlich mit dem Aufzeichnen.
Ich lasse zu den Rändern immer ein wenig PLatz und runde später das ganze dann ab, dadurch wird der Wobbler ja etwas dicker. 
Zuerst Zeichne ich die Seiten auf dann schnitze ich das ganze aus, um anschließend den Rücken und Bauch aufzuzeichnen, allerdings ist dies etwas schwierig, weil der Rücken ja gebogen werden muss und somit die Schablone nicht ganz reicht (siehe Bilder)... 
Aber eigentlich klappt es doch ganz gut durch Schmirgeln usw macht das keine Probleme.
Mein zweiter großer Wobbler ist auch irgendwie merklich dicker geworden (siehe Bilder).


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Das ist das schöne am selber machen jeder Wobbler ist ein Unikat!!


----------



## Pelznase (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

ich arbeite eigentlich nicht nach schablone. hab das nur für die page gemacht. würde die vorgezeichneten linen aber komplett wegnehmen, das ist dann genauer.

zu ner airbrushpistole kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, hab meine schon einige jahre und hab mich von da an auch nicht weiter dafür interessiert. ne double action in 0,2mm sollte schon das beste sein.  evtl. findest du mal was gebrauchtes. gibt genug leute, die kaufen sowas voreilig und geben das dann auch wieder ab (flohmarkt). es gibt auch immer mal ein nagelstudio, das schnell pleite geht.|supergri

ps: was ist aus dem hamsterhäuschen geworden?

[edit] bondex, ich halte das immer so - mit der hand, an ner eingeklebten schaufel oder mit ner spitzzange:


----------



## chalcin (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

LoL geiles Pic 
Em das ist kein Hamsterhäuschen, sondern ein Schuhkarton, hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. 
Also ich hoffe so eine Airbrushpistole http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-AIRBRUSH-P...ryZ31128QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
reicht aus.
Was für einen Kompressor benutzt du ?
Oha, ohne Schablone ? Aber keine wiederrede, deine Wobbler sehen einfach genial aus


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

ja geiles Bild. Kleiner Tip: nimm doch einfach Latexhandschuhe. Damit kann man prima arbeiten. Ich benutze immer nur den für die linke Hand.
Ich habe nur gefragt weil es bei Schminckefarben doch immer etwas dauert bis sie trocken ist. Oder föhnst Du zwischendurch immer mal wieder?
Das Revellset ist kein richtiger Airbrush, sondern nur ein Zerstäuber ohne Nadel. Die Pistole arbeitet ungenau und unzuverlässig, verstopft sehr schnell. Ich hatt vor Jahren mal so ein Set. Außerdem sind die Druckluftdosen recht teuer und haben keinen gleichbleibenden Druck und sind schnell leer.
Wer brushen will kann einen Baumarktkompressor verwenden. Der ist zwar mit etwa 70 Euro recht billig dafür aber auch laut. Richtige Airbrushkompressoren kosten halt etwas aber man kann damit deutlich besser arbeiten und auch die dünnen Schläuche verwenden. Eine Pistole (doubleaction) mit 0,2-0,3 mm Düse ist optimal. Am besten eine ohne separaten Tank. Sowas kann undicht werden und läßt sich nicht so gut reinigen. Gute Hersteller sind effbee, pashe oder Rotring


----------



## chalcin (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Und was hältst du von der Airbrushpistole, die ich gepostet habe ?
Also ich würde mir dann diese + einen gebrauchten Kompressor zulegen.. Farben habe ich noch etliche von Revell, wobei diese ja nicht so gut sein sollen oder ?


----------



## Pelznase (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

mein kompressor heisst super silent. ist schon etwas teurer und nicht grad ein einstiegsmodell. würde dir eh erstma zu was anderem raten als zu airbrush. wenn du keinen bock mehr drauf hast, haste viel geld ausm fenster geworfen. gibt genug andere techniken, die schon ganz gute ergebnisse erzielen. alu-klebeband, edding, acryl, klebentechniken und ...
wie wäre es mit ner mixtechink? machst einen verlauf mit spraydose am rücken. ein paar striche/punkte mit edding oder pinselacryl, dann ins epoxid etwas glitter als versiegelung.
das kann schon ganz gut werden und schont den geldbeutel!
ist alle mal auseichend. wenn du dann richtig feuer gefangen hast, kannste immer noch investieren.

ne dünnen schicht farbe ist ruchzuck trocken. handschuhe? die farbe geht leicht mit wasser und ner bürste ab.
das bild hab ich gestern abend gemacht. die hand war in 34,6 sec auch schon wieder sauber#6 [edit] zu trocknen der farbe hänge ich die wobbs natürlich auf.


----------



## chalcin (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Nagut, werde mir erstmal diese Acrylfarben kaufen.
Gibt es da eine besondere Firme so wie Revell oder so ?
Habe nämlich noch einige Revellfarben hier stehen (sind aber wohl nicht so gut dafür)
Wasserlöslich dürfen sie ja sein oder ?


> dann ins epoxid etwas glitter als versiegelung.


Also das EpoxidHarz ist doch zum versiegeln gedacht, aber was ist jetzt mit Glitter gemeint ?

Nach welchen Maßen gehst du so vor, wenn du ohne Schablone arbeitest ? Komplett frei Hand ? Und welches Gewicht an Blein passt zu welcher Größe ~ ?


----------



## dramone (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Glitter:

kannst du sprühen (gibts aus der dose) oder mit dem pinsel auftragen oder direkt ins epox mischen...


----------



## chalcin (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Also einfach son Glitzergel oder was ? Hast du nen Link parat ?


----------



## dramone (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

glitter aus z.b. dem bastelladen gibts in verschiedenen farben. das zeug aus der tube (kinderglitter malstifte) hab ich noch nie benutzt. der bastelladen-glitter ist aber etwas grob, reicht zum mischen in harz oder auftragen mit dem pinsel aber alle mal aus (zum sprühen in der pistole aber zu grob). 

den glitter mische ich in die erste schicht harz, denn es kann gut vorkommen, das er etwas "absteht". die 2te schicht harz ohne glitter und die oberfläche ist "wieder" glatt.


----------



## chalcin (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Ah, also dieses Glitzer-Konfetti


----------



## Pelznase (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

glitter gibts in sehr sehr fein. beim glitter gilt: weniger ist mehr! und das in doppelter hinsicht. einmal wird das epoxid dann schneller glatt und zum anderen sieht es einfach besser aus.


----------



## dramone (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

@ chalcin

wenn du "speziellen" glitter suchst z.b. hier: http://www.lbkoeder.de/index.php?cPath=42&osCsid=74cea2979142f9b4e79f35cabbb3a0eb

"einfacher" glitter (bastelladen) sollte aber für den anfang reichen


----------



## workflow (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

http://cgi.ebay.de/12-Farben-Glitte...yZ101961QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


das ist ein guter preis!


----------



## Bondex (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

wieso wird denn zu diesem Thema ein neuer Threat gemacht? Schaut doch einfach in  Wobbler vom Besenstiel rein, da stehen doch schon alle Antworten auf Eure Fragen  Ist ja auch besser damit das hier nicht noch unübersichtlicher wird. so muß man immer hin und herklicken und verpaßt schlimmstenfalls noch Eure schönsten Creationen. Vielleich könnte ein Mod diese Antworten einfach umleiten in  Wobbler vom Besenstiel. Ich bekomme hier schon Antworten auf Fragen die ich in  Wobbler vom Besenstiel gestellt hatte


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Ja okay, ich frage vielleiht n bisschen was, was auch in anderen Threads gefragt wurde, aber beziehe ich mich dabei auf ein anderes Tutorial und möchte halt meine ersten WObbler vorstellen.

So ich war gestern einkaufen :
4 Acrylfarben,Eine Polycarbonat Platte, 2*1mm Stahldrähte, 1 Rundhold 20mm aus Balsa, einen 1,5 mm dicken Holzdraht für die Posen, eine Surface Primer Grundierung als Spraydose, Epoxidharz,Bleiplättchen und noch ein Stückchen Balsa. Mir fehlt nur noch das Clou Holzsiegel.
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/9030/img0734hw6.jpg

Probleme habe ich momentan bei der Verklebung bzw bei der Schaufel. ICh habe irgendwie keine gute Schaufel fertigen können und daher erstmal den Draht eingeklebt.
Dabei habe ich erstmal etwas Kleber in die Kerbe getan, und anschließend den Draht mit Tesafilm in die Nut gedrückt. Über nacht sollte er aushärten, aber irgendwie ist er noch relativ flüssig....
Habe ihn eigentlich schon verrührt, aber vielleicht nicht lange/gut genug ?
Mit welchen Hilfsmitteln verstreicht ihr denn euren Epoxidkleber.. ?
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/4241/img0739iy5.th.jpghttp://img145.*ih.us/img145/1639/img0738zl5.th.jpghttp://img508.*ih.us/img508/6013/img0740pj5.th.jpg

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass man eine so zähe Masse als Versiegelung benutzen kann, oder ist Epoxidharz flüssiger ?


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Schaufel die zweite  Habe gleich mal 5 stück ausgefräst, aber nur eine fertig gemacht 
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/5516/img0751jc1.th.jpghttp://img156.*ih.us/img156/8687/img0749cu6.th.jpghttp://img155.*ih.us/img155/9851/img0743wn6.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

vielleicht stimmt deine mischung vom epoxid nicht...benutzte besser einwegspritzen...die sind am besten zum dosieren...
das mit den schaufeln ist immer eine frickelei...vielleicht ist es einfacher einfach den schlitz mit einer schmalen kerbe zu versehen...so bricht das ganze auch nicht schnell aus...um das epoxid zu mischen und aufzutragen kannst du schaschlikspieße oder zahnstocher benutzen so klappts recht gut...


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



> vielleicht ist es einfacher einfach den schlitz mit einer schmalen kerbe zu versehen.


Meinst du vielleicht, dass es besser wäre, statt der großen Kerbe einen kleineren Schlitz, in die Schaufel zu schneiden ?
Kommasetzung richtig ? omg ^^


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

So habe jetzt das Blei verklebt und hoffe, dass es heute abend schön fest sein wird.
Dann kann ich als nächstes die Kerbe komplett ausfüllen.
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/1892/img0759mg8.th.jpg


----------



## workflow (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

genau...einfach sparsamer sein beim fräsen sägen etc...denn das bringt nichts..nur zeitverschwendung und frust...


----------



## Pelznase (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

hast bestimmt zu wenig blei reingetan. so sieht es zumindest aus. leg lieber noch was rein.


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Na klasse ^^ habe schon alles verklebt ;P


----------



## FrankWoerner (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

@ chalcin
So bin nun auch wieder da! hat sich ja ganz schön was getan hier. um nochmal ganz kurz auf die Airbrushpistole zurück zukommen ich werde die hier mir kaufen.
Klick Die Gun wird von den profis sehr gelobt.


Achja und dein Acryllack den du gekauft hast ist vermutlich Kunstharzlack auf Alkydbasis. Das Zeug brauch min ein Tag zum trocknen und es ist beim streichen/spritzen usw nicht sehr freundlich zu anderen farben die Lösemittel nicht mögen|gr:|gr:
Außerdem denke ich das sie zum brushen nicht wirklich geeignet sind. wenn man denkt wie fein der Farbnebel bei so einer Airbrush ist.

So nun reichts aber. wollte dir den Tag nicht versauen:m

Nicht aufgeben deine ersten schritte sind toll. habe vor ein paar wochen auch meine ersten Wobbler fast fertig gestellt. habe fast genau so wie du angefangen. nun bin ich an dem Punkt wo ich ein trocknungsrad brauch um die letzten schichten Epoxi aufzutragen. (ich dreh die nicht nochmal 3 stunden im Kreis, mir ist heute noch schwindelig:vik::vik


----------



## Pelznase (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



chalcin schrieb:


> Na klasse ^^ habe schon alles verklebt ;P



hey, kannst das doch nochmal aufbohren, besser als sich nachher zu ärgern. noch 1/3 mal soviel blei wie schon drin, dann sollte er schwer genug sein.


----------



## Saag (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Selberbauer!
> 
> Schaut doch mal auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl da seht ihr so was alles möglich ist!



ja nur schade das es die seite net noch auf deutsch gibt!!!


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Hallo, danke für eure Antworten !
Also, das Epoxidkleber-Holzgemisch scheint fest zu sein und die Oberfläche lässt sich gut schleifen.
Bin jetzt mit dem Blei nicht ganz sicher, aber noch schlimmer ist die tatsache, dass die Schaufel etwas schräg ist  Son müll ^^


> Achja und dein Acryllack den du gekauft hast ist vermutlich Kunstharzlack auf Alkydbasis.


Also auf der Dose steht, dass man es nur mit Alkyfix verdünnen solll...
Ich möchte es ja nur streichen`(Pinsel); geht das dafür ?


> nun bin ich an dem Punkt wo ich ein trocknungsrad brauch um die letzten schichten Epoxi aufzutragen.


Schick mal n Link oder halt Bilder 
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/27/img0767dc6.th.jpghttp://img137.*ih.us/img137/6809/img0766gg4.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/img530/8660/img0762vk5.th.jpghttp://img136.*ih.us/img136/5586/img0761hr9.th.jpg

Da fällt mir doch glatt eine Frage ein :
Geht Epoxidharz auch zum verkleben ? Denn der Kleber kostet (2 super kleine Tübchen) 7 Euro und der Harz ist ca 10 mal soviel für 8....


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Ja, normalerweise nehme ich auch Epoxidharz zum verkleben, Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als z.B. der 2K Kleber von Uhu. Übrigens schraube ich meine Tauchschaufeln meistens an, dadurch kannst Du den Wobbler besser tunen, falls er nicht so läuft wie Du es Dir vorstellst. Wenn Du die Schaufe eingeklebt hast ist das so ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Ich habe sogar schon einige male eine komplett neue Schaufel gefertigt und dann getauscht, geht aber halt nur bei Schrauben. Grüße JK


----------



## Pelznase (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

die schaufel fällt ganz schön gross aus. da müsste eigentlich ne öse auf der schaufel sitzen........will dich nicht weiter entmutigen.
schaufeln aus blech kann man auch ohne weiteres wieder lösen. einfach heiss machen und man kann die schaufel aus blech einfach wieder rausziehen. blech ist eigentlich das bessere schaufelmaterial, wenn man am anfang steht.

gn8


----------



## chalcin (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

oO naja der Wobbler wird wohl kein guter werden, aber fürn Anfang ne 
Muss auch dann mal andere Formen ausprobieren. 
Der eine von DAM, den ich hier liegen habe hat eine ganz einfache aber schöne Form.
Vielleicht probiere ich als nächste Art mal so einen.
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/3339/img0772zi7.jpg

Woher weiß man denn, ab wann die Lippe selber eine Öse benötigt, oder die Öse am Wobbler selbst befestigt werden kan ?


----------



## chalcin (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

So neue Farben sind da und Glitter ebenfalls.
Jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch das Clou Holzsiegel und die Party kann steigen 
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/4061/img0773hc3.th.jpg


----------



## FrankWoerner (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Ja streichen kannst du die Farben das ist kein Problem. Dem Namen nach "Alkyfix" denke ich das es Kunstharz ist. Also wenn du noch andere Farben und oder Techniken mit auf dem Wobbler bringst dann achte darauf das du erst die Farben trocknen lässt, denn die enthalten Lösungsmittel die sind wie schon gesagt nicht sehr freundlich zu andern Farben die auf Wasserbasis etc. gemacht sind.

Mit Fotos mußt dich noch ein weilchen gedulden. Habe grad keine chance was online zustellen.  
Kamera total im .....sch.

(wenn was verreckt dann gehen meistens noch ein paar Sachen drauf vor lauter solidarität.#q#q#q)


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

MoinMoin!

Im Moment sind beim Lidl und bei Tchibo Acrylfarben im Angebot, 
hab mir mal das Lidlset gekauft (24 Tuben für knappe 6€)
Jetzt fehlt mir noch das Material für die Schaufeln 
und alles wo Epoxy drauf steht.

Tja und natürlich das künstlerische Talent aber 
dafür hab ich auch schon eine Idee :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

24ml Fast Epoxy für 15,50€? Wow! gibt es da ne günstigere Alternative?


----------



## Pelznase (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

zur not könnte man diese farben auch mit ner 0,3mm pistole verarbeiten, wenn man mal airbrush hat.
schau man bei bootsservice-behnke nach epoxid-kleber usw. das sollte um einiges günstiger sein.


----------



## dramone (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

tuben-acryl sprühen ohne zu verdünnen?


----------



## Pelznase (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

na, klar muss man verdünnen.


----------



## Fishing (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Selberbauer!
> 
> Schaut doch mal auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl da seht ihr so was alles möglich ist!



Hallo zusammen,

@jkc,
hab mal kurz in den Seiten Deines Link gestöbert - toll, einfach super ...
aber wer übersetzt mir bitte das niederländische ins deutsche #d, dann könnt' ich die Anleitungen auch komplett verstehen. :m

|wavey:


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/prijsvraag/mgosenhuis.wmv

Hier mein persönlicher Favorit der Seite:m

(bitte nicht schlagen, wenn der link nicht funzt, ich kanns mit meinem Browser nicht überprüfen...)


----------



## chalcin (4. November 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Lol, ob er damit einen Fisch überlisten wird ?

So bin ausm Urlaub zurück, Fische gefangen ja 
Aber leider ist die Tamiya Grundierung immernoch relativ zäh geblieben...
Naja werde mich mal ans Bepinseln machen..


----------



## chalcin (7. November 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Soweit ist mein aktueller Wobbler.
Bemalt ja, aber nicht gerade schön; Augen drinne, aber nicht perfekt; Ösen bemalt :/
Hier erstmal die Bilder.


----------



## chalcin (9. November 2007)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

So der Wobbler hängt in einer DIY-Trockenbox, die aber noch mit einem Elektromotor ausgestattet werden soll  
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/8568/img0904ns0.th.jpg
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/2294/img0905ck8.th.jpg


----------



## ZanderGott09 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Hier einer der besten Internetseiten zum Bau von Wobbler,Jerkbaits,Spinner etc.
http://www.lurebuilding.nl/


----------



## stefano89 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

Die Seite wurde im Thread schon mehrmals erwähnt und außerdem hilfts, wenn man aufs Datum der Posts schaut. Der Thread ist aus 2007...


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

*BAM*

Und deine Freunde auch! *BAM*

Voll im Bruce Lee Style! Du wurdest gebamt weil du einen toten Thread ausgebuddelt hast ^^


----------



## stefano89 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

?????


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tag 1 Wobbler aus Balsa *

oke des mit *BAM* und Bruce Lee hab ich nich gecheckt xD


----------

